# Adult tail amputation- our journey



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I found very little on adult tail amputation and recovery process, so here is Teal's.

After years of battling happy tail we finally gave in and had his tail off.
Happy tail is basically tail tip trauma from hitting it on things. Called happy tail as common in hard waggers spaniels/ pointers. As a result most of these types/ breeds are docked as young puppies.

Teal is a springer x lab, with A very springer character both physically and mentally.

He had intermittantly opened his tail all his life with me (5yrs, now 8years old) we have bandaged it countless times with various methods, but over time he got new trauma.

Last week we went to vet with a very sorry looking tail. For the first time ever his tail wouldn't heal, the scarring just pulled apart and he nibbled through a bandage. Vet felt it was time to have it off 

This is just what is tail height I have blood on my ceilings/ fridge/ sofa/ floor. It doesn't just bleed it explodes sometimes.









And the very sorry looking tail.









So yesterday I left a SA dog at the vets, not sure who was more anxious me or him.

He came home. He was still very out of it with the GA intermittantly cried, shook, dribbled. Lots of cuddles, keeping him warm he seemed ok. He had two mini poo's in his sleep too 

Here is him back home with his new stump.



















He's on once daily metacam and I have put manuka on wound. Tail to be left open and e-collar on. Hes also on antibiotics.

Today he was very groggy and did a mini poo on way out of door, he hasnt felt overly warm and has been crying quite a bit. Wound looks good. Spoke to vet felt it was GA related rather than pain. He went for a little walk and seemed happy. Wound also dripped blood a bit but was warned this may happen.

Here it is 24hrs post surgery










And this was him 24hrs post surgery... Feeling very sorry for himself poor boy he was crying in his sleep heart breaking.










This evening though I have a different dog. Feels warm so fleece off. No longer tucked up. Managed 15 min lead walk. Wagging his stump, much more him. So I hope vet was right that it was all GA related and not pain. Now 10 days lead walks ...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Going to look quite smart when it's healed.

If he continues to be upset, it might be worth getting some Tramadol for a few days until the worst is over


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats what vet said. The one who did it is on- call tomo and happy to write it up if he is still unhappy


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> Thats what vet said. The one who did it is on- call tomo and happy to write it up if he is still unhappy


To be honest, Tramadol makes them a bit dozy to start with, I don't know why vets don't give it for the first few days after ops anyway


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Bless him. I hope his recovery is quick and the pain goes as quick as possible. I also hope this means no more problems and he can wag his stump happily but not hurt himself  nice blood free walls for you too hopefully bless you x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I would second the Tramadol, once daily metacam doesn't seem very much. I know tails can be very sensitive. Hope he is feeling better soon. Arthur my pointer has a full tail and is always making it bleed but more often out on walks so at least we don't get blood all over the house.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Much happier dog today. Have a big full on bum wiggle and a lead walk this morning. Initially let him off as at home he stays at heel. But he started pointing and tracking pheasant so lead walk it was. He is now at home, on his bed, cone off and relaxed. So havent called vet re tramadol. 

I however have cone injury to my arm where he decided to join me in bed last this morning!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh poor button - one of our Labs had happy tail and it was a complete nightmare getting it to heal (and yup, our walls looked the same!) 

Wishing him a speedy recovery and sure he'll not miss it at all!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh poor poppet, that tail looked so sore in the before picture, glad to hear that he's wagging not only his stump but his bum too.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad he's feeling better. As an owner of a dog with a cropped tail, unfortunately be prepared for some judgemental people to judge you because of it. The fact is there are sometimes valid reasons for it hasn't permutated into some people's minds.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Gosh, his tail did look awfully sore before, poor chap. Hopefully once it's healed it'll be no more tail problems and he can wag as much as he likes!!

Manuka honey is wonderful stuff. We've been using a manuka honey cream on Fitz's pressure sores and they're healing at an amazing rate.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry was going ti update this regulary but life well and truely got in the way.
Teal got a small infection about 5 days after op. His body pushed the stitches out ? Reaction to stitches. So commenenced 10days more of antibiotics.









We had to go away for a canicross event (7-8 days post op) so it was bandaged (as stiLl very raw) and a paws put over the dressing. Still wearing cone. He was known as Beaver for the weekend poor boy








He then started canicrossing again with ot wrapped so no mud got in. And now four weeks from the op it looks like this.









Looking at past injuries he does take a long time to heal. Proved it here with the healing and infection.

Unfortuately my other dog got kennel cough so not really been back to normal yet. I have a private field (horse field) and he had a run around in it. Went crazy bless him. He managed to escape kennel cough luckily.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cant believe I missed this before. Glad to hear that although not a straight forward recovery he is doing well now and a lot happier. Such awful injuries before poor lad and for so long too, no question it was the right thing to do.
Hope he is completely 100% very soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The last picture looks like a vast improvement! Hope he is back to full "waggability" soon


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

What I have forgot to add was when he changed antibiotics he also ripped a stitch siting on it. We saw a different vet and commenced paracetamol and codeine mix drug. Also put manuka on and the pus disappeared within a day. One of the hardest things for him was learning how to sit. It took him just over a week to relearn without hitting the stump on the floor and then crying. He sticks it it out to sit. This I hated watching as he sits for dinner/ treats etc. he spent a day avoiding sitting altogether and just laid down.
He wags his whole bum so waggability well and truely back in motion.


----------



## Vanessa M.D. (Oct 1, 2018)

Did toffee heal eventually?
We have had to do an emergency operation on our 14 year old whippet after an accident abd she is not healing at all. We are told she might need a second op but there is no guarantees she survives yet another anesthetic let alone the scarring and I am wondering if there is anything I cpuld try to help her. Did you mention Manuka (as in Manuka honey) applied direvtoy in the wound to help with infection?
I am not sure this thread is live anymore but I just had to try...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Vanessa M.D. said:


> Did toffee heal eventually?
> We have had to do an emergency operation on our 14 year old whippet after an accident abd she is not healing at all. We are told she might need a second op but there is no guarantees she survives yet another anesthetic let alone the scarring and I am wondering if there is anything I cpuld try to help her. Did you mention Manuka (as in Manuka honey) applied direvtoy in the wound to help with infection?
> I am not sure this thread is live anymore but I just had to try...


The OP hasn't been seen on the forum for nearly 2 years so I doubt she will respond. 
Reading through she does ( or someone else does ) mention the topical use of Manukka honey with a good result, worth a try I would think.


----------



## Vanessa M.D. (Oct 1, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> The OP hasn't been seen on the forum for nearly 2 years so I doubt she will respond.
> Reading through she does ( or someone else does ) mention the topical use of Manukka honey with a good result, worth a try I would think.


Thank you!!
V


----------

